# kontrollen in den niederlanden



## Zanderjäger2 (15. September 2008)

hallo ihr.seit einiger zeit werden in den niederlanden verschärft kontrollen durchgeführt.was ich ansich auch in ordnung finde.wenn man mal überlegt,was viele leute für müllberge hinterlassen und ohne angelschein angeln.
aber da wollt ich nich drauf hinaus.ein kumpel von mir wurde letzte woche kontrolliert.geangelt hat er noch nich.er wollt sich ein platz suchen.in der zeit kamen wohl 2 kontrolleure,die einfach die maden auskippten,die neben seinem auto standen.und dann zu ihm gegangen sind um ihn zu kontrollieren.nahmen ihm dann noch ein kleines messer weg,mit der frage:"protokoll??oder so aushändigen?"

meine frage;sind die einfach dazu berechtigt,an die sachen der leute zu gehen?sprich einfach die maden auszukippen ohne das die überhaupt schon kontrolliert haben.und das man kein messer in der anglerausrüstung bei sich haben darf????|kopfkrat
ausgewiesen haben die sich auch nicht.
(ps.was bedeutet der rote schein?davon war auch noch die rede,um in gewisse seen angeln zu dürfen);+

<<<zanderjäger>>>#:


----------



## Ukeleidriller (16. September 2008)

*AW: kontrollen in den niederlanden*

ich vermute das waren einfach holländer die keine deutschen mögen.


----------



## theundertaker (16. September 2008)

*AW: kontrollen in den niederlanden*

Die Kontrolleure in Holland kippen keine Maden aus etc...die kommen auf dich zu, dann solltest du nach nem Ausweis fragen, wenn die nicht offensichtlich ne Uniform tragen...und dann holste halt deine Papiere raus, zeigst die denen und dann gucken die sich vielleicht höchstens noch Köder und Anzahl der Angeln an...mehr aber eigentlich nicht...in der Schonzeit musste oft die Ruten einholen und Köder zeigen...aber sollte bei Beachten der Gesetze kein großes Problem sein ;-) Die Kontrolleure sind zu mir immer freundlich gewesen...


----------



## Flosse (16. September 2008)

*AW: kontrollen in den niederlanden*

Hi,

soviel ich weiss sind Messer mit einer feststehenden Klinge in den Niederlanden verboten >> Waffengesetz wo möglich spielt die größe auch noch ein Rolle aber dazu kann ich nichts genaues sagen.....


----------



## Jaws (16. September 2008)

*AW: kontrollen in den niederlanden*

fragt sich nur wie ich den fisch waidgerecht töten soll......

.... mit einem löffel ????  




ps.: selbstverständlich müssen sich die kontrolleure ausweisen!


----------



## dc1981 (16. September 2008)

*AW: kontrollen in den niederlanden*

Hallo zusammen,

die Kontrolettis sind nicht befugt in die Taschen zu gucken.
ausser bei begründetem verdacht der wilderei.
Also heißt das, die messer in der tasche oder nicht sichtbar zu tragen.
ich habe mein messer neben dem stuhl liegen und keiner hat etwas gesagt.
ausser bei ner zwille (madenschleuder) die ist verboten und die sollte ich nächstes mal besser zu hause lassen.

aber alles friedlich und ohne probleme.


grüße Daniel


----------



## gimli (16. September 2008)

*AW: kontrollen in den niederlanden*

Die genauen Befugnisse von Kontrolleuren / Ermittlungsbeamten, wie sie in den Veldgids Controle Visdocumenten Ausgabe 1 stehen, könnt ihr ggf. hier nachlesen:

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/divers.htm#Ermittlungsbeamten :m

Zum eigentlichen Thema:

Die/alle Kontrollbeamte(n) sind im Besitz eines Kontrollausweises, der vorzuweisen ist. Gleichfalls sind die Beamten schon an ihrem Outfit z.B. Jacke mit Aufdruck "Controle" bei Mitgliedern der Angelsportvereine/Sportvisserij Nederland zu erkennen. :g


----------



## Zanderjäger2 (16. September 2008)

*AW: kontrollen in den niederlanden*

danke für den link.
sie hatten wohl beide weisse hemden an sonst nichts.weder aufdruck noch anzeichen dafür das es polizei war.kam mir alles schon spanisch vor.


----------



## Zanderjäger2 (16. September 2008)

*AW: kontrollen in den niederlanden*

die "kontrolleure"sahen das messer in dem angelkoffer liegen,als mein kumpel den koffer auf machte um den angelschein rauszuholen.daraufhin fragten die,was das denn ist.und meinten dann "protokoll schreiben oder so aushändigen"
dachte mir schon das das alles nicht mit rechten dingen zuging.deshalb wollt ich hier mal nachfragen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. September 2008)

*AW: kontrollen in den niederlanden*

Ich bin dieses Jahr schon sieben mal kontroliert worden. Die Kontroleure waren zwar immer sehr bestimmt, aber immer sehr freundlich.
Einmal musste ich sogar meine Staukiste aufklappen um zu zeigen, das ich dort keine Hechte versteckt habe.
Worauf sie auch verstärkt achten, dass man keine 3. fertig montierte Angel irgendwo liegen hat. Das gilt dann als wenn man damit geangelt hat.
Über mein Messer welches ich mit einer Halterung an meiner Staukiste befestigt habe und extrem sichtbar ist, hat sich allerdings noch keiner beschwert.


----------



## totaler Spinner (16. September 2008)

*AW: kontrollen in den niederlanden*



Zanderjäger2 schrieb:


> (ps.was bedeutet der rote schein?davon war auch noch die rede,um in gewisse seen angeln zu dürfen);+


 
Wo war dein Kumpel den angeln? Manche Gewässer dürfen nur von Vereinsmitgliedern beangelt werden. Vielleicht war mit der roten Karte der Schein vom Verein gemeint.
Im Allgemeinen darf man Messer in NL nur mit triftigem Grund mitführen, worunter natürlich auch das Angeln fällt. Klappmesser: Klingenlänge max. 7cm, feststehende Klinge: Gesamtlänge max 28cm.
Das Messer muss außer beim gebrauch in der Kiste oder Rucksack liegen, darf also nicht am Körper getragen werden oder frei rumliegen.


----------



## Zanderjäger2 (16. September 2008)

*AW: kontrollen in den niederlanden*



totaler Spinner schrieb:


> Wo war dein Kumpel den angeln? Manche Gewässer dürfen nur von Vereinsmitgliedern beangelt werden. Vielleicht war mit der roten Karte der Schein vom Verein gemeint.
> Im Allgemeinen darf man Messer in NL nur mit triftigem Grund mitführen, worunter natürlich auch das Angeln fällt. Klingenlänge: Klappmesser max. 7cm, feststehende Klinge max 28cm.
> Das Messer muss außer beim gebrauch in der Kiste oder Rucksack liegen, darf also nicht am Körper getragen werden oder frei rumliegen.


er wollte in dem baggerloch bei neer angeln.das neben dem jachthafen.da wo der grosse schweinebauer ist.name von dem baggerloch weiss ich nicht.


----------



## totaler Spinner (17. September 2008)

*AW: kontrollen in den niederlanden*

Von den Seen bei Neer darf man mit Limburger Vispas und Maasplassenschein nur das Rijkelse Bemden- unten blau umrandet -beangeln. Die rot umrandeten See sind in der lijst van Maasplassen nicht zum angeln freigegeben. War der Vorfall am Rijkese Bemden würde ich das unter der Telefonnummer melden wo man auch die Schwarzangler usw. meldet. Die Nummer steht in den Papieren. War das aber an den anderen Gewässern, sollte man sich die lijst van Maasplassen, die man in der Regel auch auf deutsch kriegt, besser durchlesen bevor man irgendwo dort seine Angeln rauswirft.


----------



## totaler Spinner (17. September 2008)

*AW: kontrollen in den niederlanden*



totaler Spinner schrieb:


> Klingenlänge: Klappmesser max. 7cm, feststehende Klinge max 28cm.


 

Ich muss mich mal selbst korrigieren.#t
Bei Messern mit Feststehender Klinge zählt die Gesamtlänge und nicht die Klingenlänge des Messers.
Also, Messer mit Feststehender Klinge: Gesamtlänge max. 28cm


----------



## Siff-Cop (17. September 2008)

*AW: kontrollen in den niederlanden*

Hallo 

ich bin auch schon des öfteren Kontroliert worden, wie schon geschrieben, bestimmt aber immer freundlich.

ich würde den Vorfall auf jedenfall auch melden egal wer das jetzt war, ist das so nicht in Ordnung.


----------

